# the archer



## k0ochy (18. Januar 2003)

das bild hab ich gestern in dresden geschossen mit meiner sony dsc f505 digicam. ich zeige hier die unbearbeitete version. 

auf http://k0ochy.deviantart.com  findet ihr die endfassung und andere bilder


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Januar 2003)

> - verkleinert eure bilder auf maximal 800 x ... pixel.. bitte keine rieeeesenbilder reinstellen, und schaut auch auf die physikalische grösse. bilder mit 400 kb pro stück machen nicht mehr viel spass, wenn man kein dsl hat.



*räusper*


----------



## knulp (19. Januar 2003)

Hab den "Download" [im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes] mit ISDN vorzeitig gestoppt, weil mein Computer bei langen Ladezeiten irgendwie stockt.

Aber das, was bisher herausgeguckt hat, fand ich eigentlich nciht so prickelnd.


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2003)

koochy, ich hab die kleine Version von diesem Foto auf deviantart gesehen, und die gefällt mir echt, das wirkt   aber so in dieser Größe bringt das im Web rein gar nichts (auch mit Rahmen auf deviantarts nicht), :-( weil man das Bild einfach nicht erfassen kann, weil es nicht auf den Bildschirm passt...


----------



## k0ochy (19. Januar 2003)

ja sorry, ich hatte das mit dem "nicht-verarbeiten" hier in den regeln etwas falsch verstanden...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

Hi K0ochi,

Motiv und Licht sind klasse. Bildausschnitt und Tiefenschärfe leider noch nicht so gut. Ich hab das Bild mal so bearbeitet, wie ich es ungefähr fotografiert hätte. Hintergrund unschärfer (offene Blende), dadurch mehr Tiefe im Bild. Der ganze Kram unter der Statue stört doch ziemlich. Weg damit.  

Ich hätte vermutlich auch noch ein wenig vom Baum weggenommen und dafür etwas mehr "Luft" nach links gelassen.

Trotzdem schon ganz nett. Weiter so.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2003)

Lightbox, das geht mit einer ConsumerDigiCam nicht, selbst bei 200mm und Blende 2,8 würdest Du hier keine nennenswerte Unschärfe erzielen ;(( ;(( ;((  Das ist ein Riesen******, bei vielen Motiven kannst Du dadurch die Bildgestaltung abschreiben..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Lightbox, das geht mit einer ConsumerDigiCam nicht, selbst bei 200mm und Blende 2,8 würdest Du hier keine nennenswerte Unschärfe erzielen ;(( ;(( ;((  Das ist ein Riesen******, bei vielen Motiven kannst Du dadurch die Bildgestaltung abschreiben.. *



Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht.
Hab gar nicht drauf geachtet, dass es Digi ist.
Mist, hätte mir beim Bildformat auffallen müssen.  

Tja, da hilft nur entweder mehr Kohle ausgeben, oder analog fotografieren.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht.
> Hab gar nicht drauf geachtet, dass es Digi ist.
> Mist, hätte mir beim Bildformat auffallen müssen.  *


Am Bildformat und am Blooming und..


----------



## k0ochy (19. Januar 2003)

danke erstmal für die tipps!! 

also lightbox: das bild hier war unbearbeitet auf deviantwart hatte ich das finale teil, wo mehr kontrast drinnen war und auch etwas baum weggeschnitten war. leider kann ich mit meiner cam diese unschärfe im hintergrund nicht erzeugen.

ich glaube ich werd mir irgendwann mal eine analoge cam kaufen, womit ich in bestimmten situationen mehr erreich kann..


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

die lichtsituation und stimmung gefällt mir.
den baum mag ich auch recht gerne, nur eben die
schärfe des hintergrundes, na ja, egal.


----------

